# Favorite Cookie?



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

What’s everyone’s favorite cookie from My Cookie Dealer?


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 3, 2020)

oreo stuffed chocolate chip


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 3, 2020)

What is my cookie dealer? I can only find Amish made cookies around here. I’ve always be scared to eat them for fear of starting to look like them.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2020)

Never heard of _My Cookie Dealer._

But my favorite cookies are soft and chewy, ooey gooey chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

My Cookie Dealer makes half pound cookies and sells them Wednesday and Saturday via her page.

All crazy kinds and they’re really good.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 3, 2020)

Wowzer 1/2lb cookie. 

 Sowsage
 here is dessert for after your next burger! Lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 3, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Wowzer 1/2lb cookie.
> 
> Sowsage
> here is dessert for after your next burger! Lol!


Lol! Oh boy! I'm not much of a baker but I'm thinking Hershey kisses in place of chocolate chips for a giant soft batch cookie!


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 3, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Lol! Oh boy! I'm not much of a baker but I'm thinking Hershey kisses in place of chocolate chips for a giant soft batch cookie!


You want my address I’d love to sample that?


----------



## normanaj (Sep 3, 2020)

Favorite cookie?

The ones made right in my kitchen!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Favorite cookie?
> 
> The ones made right in my kitchen!



We need a sample to verify they are good.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 3, 2020)

Not sure on the my cookie dealer. Never had from them. But I really Like pumpkin cookies! They are soft and cake like. I like them better than pumpkin pie.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 3, 2020)

Have never heard of my cookie dealer.
A friends daughter made some pistachio cookies for us to take on a fishing trip. They were absolutely fantastic.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm in the same boat - never heard of the Cookie Dealer, but my favorite cookie is the Hermit. 

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 3, 2020)

My wife and I have VERY different tastes in cookies. Hers are basic chocolate chip (yawn). Mine are soft oatmeal pecan with a hint of cinnamon, and anything Italian that uses anise. My wife HATES anise.  

We don't bake many cookies as a result.


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Never heard of the "Cookie Dealer" but my favorite cookie is Oatmeal Raisin.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 3, 2020)

Gotta join the crowd--never heard of the Cookie Dealer.  My favorite cookie is oatmeal craisin with added milk chocolate chips.  Reciipe is on the back of the Craisin Bag.  I go through 2 dozen of them every week.  Easy to make and easier to eat.
Gary


----------



## oddegan (Sep 3, 2020)

Never heard of them before but I have to go with Bacon Fat Ginger Snaps.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2020)

Not heard of My Cookie Dealer. I split my devotion between Italian Pignoli Cookies, super chewy! And a chewy White Chocolate Chunk Cookie from Bo Friberg  formerly of the San Francisco Culinary Academy Fame. His book the Professional Pastry Chef is a great addition to a Culinary Library...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2020)

oddegan said:


> Never heard of them before but I have to go with Bacon Fat Ginger Snaps.


I still make your recipe now and then.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 3, 2020)

The Oatmeal Chocolate Chip cookie from the Potbelly's Sandwich shops.
It's a chain that is in TX and a few other states.  They have amazing sandwiches and the BEST cookie I have ever eaten anywhere in the world hahaha.
I've found forum threads on the internet with people working hard to try and replicate that cookie.

The outside of the cookie is slightly crispy but as u get towards the center it gets softer and the flavor is amazing all throughout!


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 17, 2020)

My old boss used to make me about 4 dozen white chocolate chip macadamia nut cranberry cookies for birthdays/holidays.  They were soft, decadent, and had just a hint of orange.  I never got the recipe because I figured she'd outlast me - but then they 'downsized' her.


----------

